# what to erase on /etc/rc.conf...



## d_mon (Aug 14, 2010)

would u delete something? i mean to speed up the process


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Tue Aug 10 09:20:38 2010
# Created: Tue Aug 10 09:20:38 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname=""
ifconfig_rl0="DHCP"
moused_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
```

i need to speed up the boot process? any tuto?

also i need to change the time on bootloader...

gnomo too hog on start!


----------



## Beastie (Aug 14, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> would u delete something? i mean to speed up the process
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This has nothing to do with speed, but the last 3 are redundant if I am not mistaken since *gnome_enable* takes care of loading them. And you probably should set a valid hostname.
You may not need *moused* if you do not need mouse support on the shell. GNOME uses HAL.



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> i need to speed up the boot process?


Here FreeBSD starts within 30-35 seconds and Xorg within <5 seconds on old hardware. How long is it taking on your machine?
Note that almost everything before the Xorg startup is hardware probing and there is not much you can do to speed it up.



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> also i need to change the time on bootloader...


Add *autoboot_delay="3"* to /boot/loader.conf.



			
				d_mon said:
			
		

> gnomo too hog on start!


Eh simple, use something else.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 14, 2010)

boot0cfg is not needed unless the FreeBSD boot manager is installed, which provides the "F1, F2, F3" menu.  Few, if any, people needs to use this.

Just the autoboot_delay option is needed.  That controls the loader menu (1-6 with logo beside it).


----------



## Beastie (Aug 14, 2010)

I just removed it while you were posting. I figured *d_mon* was probably not talking about the boot _manager_.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 14, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> also i need to change the time on bootloader...



this post seems pertinent: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1769

sorry 4 not searching


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2010)

Startup lag is often due to missing DNS, but without knowing where the delay is, or what's in /etc/resolv.conf, it's hard to say.


----------



## Crabb (Aug 15, 2010)

Other solution out this theme, compile us your kernel


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 15, 2010)

Crabb, consider looking for a different translation service, some of your posts make no sense at all.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 16, 2010)

Try to find out what's taking so long in your boot process.

For me, I just watched the console and was able to see that loading IDE really took awhile on my system for some reason.  I disabled IDE, floppy, usb, ISA slots, etc in bios and kernel (obviously don't use it, sata drives) and knocked a good 20% off my boot time.  In generally it seems like polling for hardware devices via older interfaces takes awhile on most OSes.

Also what are your system specs and how long does it take you to boot?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

Set a proper hostname.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

got a proper hostname but i wanna change it...how to change(and not loose inet)P


----------



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Crabb, consider looking for a different translation service, some of your posts make no sense at all.



:e...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> got a proper hostname but i wanna change it...how to change(and not loose inet)P



Change it in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

horray...now...how can i change the time b4 (before) the boot logo? i mean -u no-just started the case:

f1 win
f2fbsd

f6pxe


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

That's the boot manager. See boot0cfg(8), more specifically the *-t* option.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> what's in /etc/resolv.conf, it's hard to say



i dnt no what do u wanna see? just 3 things: search *my.provider.inet* nameserver xxx.xx.xx.x nameserver xxx.xx.xx.x


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> i dnt no what do u wanna see? just 3 things: search *my.provider.inet* nameserver xxx.xx.xx.x name server xxx.xx.xx.x



Is there a long pause when sendmail is starting?

That can happen when you don't have reverse DNS for the local system.  Sendmail will timeout trying to find it.  So fix your hostname, make sure there are entries either in /etc/hosts and whatever is providing DNS.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 16, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Is there a long pause when sendmail is starting?



let me check on new start...


----------



## d_mon (Aug 17, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Is there a long pause when sendmail is starting?



if it is possible to eliminate that *'sendmail'* i will!(just say me how)

can't see nada on startup about sendmail...


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 17, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> if it is possible to eliminate that *'sendmail'* i will!(just say me how)
> 
> can't see nada on startup about sendmail...



You probably don't want to disable sendmail.  All internal messages won't work.
See 28.4.2: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/mail-changingmta.html

Like they said, as long as you have things configured correct (Dns, hostnames, etc) and don't have something odd like a huge mailq; then sendmail should be pretty quick to startup.


As I suggested before; watch your console.  Do you see anything abnormal that is slow to initialize?  You'll want to find out what the hold up is and start there.  Taking 500 ms off your startup by disabling sendmail isn't going to help if your IDE controlling is hanging for 2 minutes.

Also what are your system specs and how long does it take you to boot?  Are we taking 30 seconds to boot up or 20 minutes?


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 18, 2010)

```
sendmail_enable="NONE"
```
 will disable all of it, but you'll get clogged up with periodic output unless you fiddle with /etc/periodic.conf.

Probing the (empty) sdcard port seems to take a bit here, as with enumerating all the usb nonsense.


----------



## hedwards (Aug 22, 2010)

Crabb said:
			
		

> Other solution out this theme, compile us your kernel


Indeed, the SCSI timeout setting alone can contribute 15 seconds per boot by itself. I forget what the default on that is, but whatever it is, it's fairly conservative and is almost certainly more than is needed.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 27, 2010)

folks...need to check my /etc/hosts i don't think is right:


```
#
#
# $FreeBSD: src/etc/hosts,v 1.16 2003/01/28 21:29:23 dbaker Exp $
#
# Host Database
#
# This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
# share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
# machine.
#
# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may
# not be consulted at all; see /etc/nsswitch.conf for the resolution order.

::1                     localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.my.domain
#
# Imaginary network.
#10.0.0.2               myname.my.domain myname
#10.0.0.3               myfriend.my.domain myfriend
#
# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for
# private nets which will never be connected to the Internet:
#
#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255
#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255
#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255
#
# In case you want to be able to connect to the Internet, you need
# real official assigned numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network
# numbers but instead get one from your network provider (if any) or
# from your regional registry (ARIN, APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> folks...need to check my /etc/hosts i don't think is right:


Looks like a default hosts file to me. What makes you think it's not correct?


----------



## d_mon (Aug 27, 2010)

this:



> ```
> This file should contain the addresses and aliases for local hosts that
> # share this file.  Replace 'my.domain' below with the domainname of your
> # machine.
> ```




```
::1                     localhost localhost.my.domain
127.0.0.1               localhost localhost.my.domain
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 28, 2010)

Stop bumping threads, d_mon! I don't need the extra work. Add new information, or just wait for a reply. Thanks.


----------

